# Crystal heads, and corners and grill installed! 56k beware



## holy200sx (Jan 8, 2003)




----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

i like it... but ive never been a big fan of the grille. makes the car look alot cleaner though


----------



## Rama (Mar 8, 2003)

lookin good


----------



## starforce77 (May 9, 2003)

Looks good. I like the crystal corners, should be getting mine soon


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

Holy200sx where did you pic up the reverse gauges?
Thanks


----------



## Kalel (Jun 26, 2003)

looks good, but the grill make's the car look clean doesn't give the car that much of an aggrasive stanceofcourse that ust my 2 cents. BTW does anyone know were i could get the syndicate grille..=)


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

Kalel said:


> *looks good, but the grill make's the car look clean doesn't give the car that much of an aggrasive stanceofcourse that ust my 2 cents. BTW does anyone know were i could get the syndicate grille..=) *


 www.stoopidparts.com


----------



## holy200sx (Jan 8, 2003)

jayL, i got those from ebay...


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

holy200sx said:


> *jayL, i got those from ebay... *


Thanks


----------



## MDGA16 (Jun 27, 2003)

For some reason I almost feel you should be rollin on dubs, sippin some Henessey... It looks clean, which I like, but i wonder if some Enkei's (Gunmetal?) would bring it back toward the performance ("agressive") look, if that is what you want. It would be interesting to see.


----------



## holy200sx (Jan 8, 2003)

honestly i like the b14 stock rims look.. i'd really go for some se-r's but because im saving to go turbo.. you have to understand the importance of saving cash hehe


----------



## Quepias (Jul 25, 2002)

What kind of bulbs do you have? Kinda looks like mine.. Blue Green!


----------



## holy200sx (Jan 8, 2003)

acutally they are Bio bulbs.. blue interior, with red/gold ext. so the light turns up about a green color


----------



## SlowestRice (Sep 14, 2002)

Kalel said:


> *looks good, but the grill make's the car look clean doesn't give the car that much of an aggrasive stanceofcourse that ust my 2 cents. BTW does anyone know were i could get the syndicate grille..=) *



If you want the Syndicate grill send a PM to ScorchN200SX , he is the maker of the grill.


----------



## LaRon (Aug 22, 2002)

props out to you man. Nice setup. Although my 2 cents says the grille is very nice and clean but gives the car a more of a "looks only bling bling" style instead of the import agressive apperance. Which to each his own. STill looks real nice. I'd lose the amber bulbs in your corners though . I got hyperwites in mine and they look MUUUCCH better than those ambers.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

I guess I had to vote for the last one b/c I went out and got myself a set 
http://1997ga16de.nissanpower.com/headlights.html

O yea, I got mine first


----------



## go4broke44 (Jan 14, 2003)

holy, i like the crystal corners and headlights, but your headlight bulbs look kinda yellowish, i dunno maybe its just the lighting or something, but i think that the silverstar bulbs would really set them off. as far as the amber signal bulbs, i dunno but they kinda appeal to me. i had the hyperwhites, and they are cool and all, but the amber bulbs seem to add some color to the front of your car, esp if you go with the stealth look on the front. nice rims too, lol, i got the same ones, im pretty much in the same boat with you, saving for turbo, although i just got my turbocharger the other day, now i need everything else. did you paint your rims white? they seem to look white for some reason, maybe its the reflection. keep it coming though, and hopefully soon we will both be boosting


----------



## holy200sx (Jan 8, 2003)

yea, painted rims.. super ghetto, i might end up buying some 15's or something.. im now making a plan on what to do.. im considering BB engine swap.. i need alot more info though.


----------



## NightCrawler (Jun 11, 2003)

very nice


----------



## holy200sx (Jan 8, 2003)

man.. who voted gay?!.. how is that gay? are you saying its not even as good as stock?


----------



## AnthMC (Jan 4, 2003)

hey looks good, that is what I'm thinking of doing with my front end only I have the clear tail lights without the amber color lights..... Great looking!!


----------



## Balla03031 (Jul 2, 2003)

HAaahahahahahahahahahahahahah ur callin my car stock ur car is ugly shit wit that gay wannabe infniti grill you dont even have blue or white blubs there still amber HAHAHAHAHa ur car isn't even DRpped ahahahahahahahah


----------



## holy200sx (Jan 8, 2003)

uhhh who says not having a dropped car is gay?. im calling it legal.. i dont give a crap what the hell you think honestly, as far as i am concerned, you dont even deserve to own a 200sx.. you should leave the nissanforums.. before you are properly dealt with.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

Balla03031 said:


> *HAaahahahahahahahahahahahahah ur callin my car stock ur car is ugly shit wit that gay wannabe infniti grill you dont even have blue or white blubs there still amber HAHAHAHAHa ur car isn't even DRpped ahahahahahahahah *


 who the fuck wants blue bulbs in the corners, all that will do is get shit from the cops. You have no room to talk, I haven't even seen ur car, it's prolly ugly as sin. 

The amber is built into the corners so it doesn't matter what bulb you got in there, it will still come out amber. I like the amber bulbs against the hyperwhite:


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

damn it, cardomain is giving me trouble
edit: fixed.


----------



## holy200sx (Jan 8, 2003)

lol.. yea, i like the amber in clear corners.. it looks pimp..


----------



## ebruceii (Apr 17, 2003)

looks much better than stock IMO. One question: why no city lights?? I added them to my clears for a little something extra. I put LED wedge bulbs in and it defnitely looks different than it did. Just a thought.


----------



## holy200sx (Jan 8, 2003)

im gettin 4500 HID sometime in the next year.. lol


----------



## holy200sx (Jan 8, 2003)

hah, i think someone is just making new accts to vote my cars setup as gay


----------



## NissanTuner (Dec 1, 2002)

the votes are counted by IP, not account names, so its not people making new accounts. i just tried to vote, and it said i had already voted, when i hadnt.


----------



## duben inc (Oct 31, 2002)

Yeah, lose the amber. Otherwise grade A


----------



## duben inc (Oct 31, 2002)

ebruceii - whats this about city lights? can you elaborate, pics?


----------



## ebruceii (Apr 17, 2003)

duben - in these clears there is an extra hole for 194/168 type "wedge" bulbs that can also be wired in and used as running lights. I went out and bought the correct sockets, wired them into my parking lights, and that was it. I can get pics in a couple of days if you want. I used a pair of white 6-LED bulbs to fit these sockets.....looks pretty decent.

BTW: what part of that Burgh are you from?? I live out by the airport


----------



## holy200sx (Jan 8, 2003)

what was the correct socket size? all the 194 plug ins i found, were alllll 4 prong, it should be 3.. where did you find it?


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

mine was also 4 pronged, but b/c it was a rubber socket, it still squeezed in fine. I would still like to find a 3- pronged one as well.


----------



## holy200sx (Jan 8, 2003)

lol GETTO.. hehe... oh yea, 1997ga blah blah, hey man, you need hid, there is no acception why not.. lol.. im 100% over impressed with hid, ok, youve seen IS300's headlights right?.. ok.. the crystal headlights, with hid, (above 6000.. no 8000 trash).. our headlights, with hid, are BRIGHTer, and project better.. without my fogs on.. lol.. HID CRYSTALS OWN


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

where r dem pix of the HID? I would if I was made of money. Is the light you see from the seat white or blue? how does it match colorwise to the Lexus? Blue light indicates a bad beam pattern.


----------



## ebruceii (Apr 17, 2003)

holy200sx said:


> *what was the correct socket size? all the 194 plug ins i found, were alllll 4 prong, it should be 3.. where did you find it? *


holy - all I could find were the 4-prongs too.....I kinda just shoved them in...they aren't going anywhere.


----------



## ebruceii (Apr 17, 2003)

duben inc said:


> *ebruceii - whats this about city lights? can you elaborate, pics? *


 they are shown here with the headlights off and with a flash:


----------



## ebruceii (Apr 17, 2003)

WTF.......no pic showing up????


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

I like it 
:banana: :banana:


----------



## duben inc (Oct 31, 2002)

ebruceii- I'm south of Pittsburgh in Washington... are there many more members here from Pittsburgh metro area?


----------



## holy200sx (Jan 8, 2003)

i took pix of the hid, but it was my friends camera, with the automatic flash trash.. give me some time..i just need a camera that takes nightpic's... the color of light on the ground is white... and on some surfaces (new asphault)its like purple white / blue white...


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2003)

looks good


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

these are city lights:
http://1997ga16de.nissanpower.com/cgi-bin/i/images/dsc03029.jpg

you can see how the housings light up a bit from the 194s. Kinda looks like the lights on a Benz.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

oh, Holy, when you get the pic, get a pic of the lights projected onto a wall or garage door or something.


----------



## OneViaVision (Apr 2, 2003)

looks real nice.. i prefer the Chome Halo Projecter lamps tho.. and I have the same chrome grill as you btw.. looks pimp


----------



## holy200sx (Jan 8, 2003)

lol, im trying man.. i need a Fing camera.. without a flash.. damnit


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

sprint pcs camera .


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Holy - check out the Canon Powershot A40. I use one for most of my photography, and I've found it to be high-quality, as well as very flexible. It's certainly not a professional-level camera by any means, but for ~$300, it's awesome. Check out www.nwnismo.com to see the kind pictures it takes.


----------



## HondaEater0007 (Oct 1, 2002)

dude, i dont mean to dis you, but that grill is gayer then fuck, the lights are tight tho. sorry, i'm not a fan of chrome.


----------



## SlowestRice (Sep 14, 2002)

HondaEater0007 said:


> *dude, i dont mean to dis you, but that grill is gayer then fuck, the lights are tight tho. sorry, i'm not a fan of chrome. *



Dude, I don't mean to diss you either but I don't think he did it for your taste.


----------



## holy200sx (Jan 8, 2003)

well.. funny thing about it is, back when i had the 98 style grill, the 97 style grill, and the super modificated gutted grill, i noticed that no one said jack about my car.. now, ive had 5 compliments saying "damn, look at that mercedes" or "look its like a 2dr infinity.." these are the compliments i count, not just some punk ass kid, who likes "ricky ricer" only looking stuff.. "oh give me a bodykit, and an exhaust, and ill be happy!".. i get noticed alot more with my hid, and other accessories.. please dont hate, at least dont be like "oh blah blah is gay" have you ever even seen it? seriously. in person, have you seen the infinity grill?....


also, HID pics will be up tommarow, for sure, i had my buddy send me them, but he logged off tonight.. MTH FUCKA

fuck it, im making a newer thread. I got new stuff anyways.


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

SlowestRice said:


> *Dude, I don't mean to diss you either but I don't think he did it for your taste. *


Dude, I don't mean to dis you, but I think he asked for opinions.


----------



## holy200sx (Jan 8, 2003)

:: owned ::


----------



## duben inc (Oct 31, 2002)

Dude, I dont mean to diss you, but there is alot better ways to say your ride isn't as nice as holy200sx's. Its all about constructive criticism. I gotta say, its clean. Am I gonna do it exactly like his is? Hell No, I'm gonna do what I think would look best on my car. Which is axactly what holy is doing. So please, we dont need that type of shit here.


----------



## holy200sx (Jan 8, 2003)

yea, i like the way infinitys look.. and people i barely even know are like.. damn did you get a new car... they dont even know its a 200sx/sentra..


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

DUDE...DUDE...DUDE...DUDE....what the hell.....I feel like I'm watching Jeff Spicoli on Fast Times at Ridgemont High! 

ANYWAY...nice holy....to each their own.


----------



## ebruceii (Apr 17, 2003)

Dude...You're gettin' a Dell.....*puff* *puff* *pass*..


----------



## GTRsentra (Jul 10, 2003)

Your would hotter with some rims


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

DUDE, I think you should complete the look by putting the Nissan emblem center on the hood (just above the grille). I think automotive places sell "emblem tape" for this app.


----------



## GTRsentra (Jul 10, 2003)

this is hot to


----------



## holy200sx (Jan 8, 2003)

i had rims.. but i need a new tire.. im just lazy.. lol


----------



## SlowestRice (Sep 14, 2002)

GTRsentra said:


> *Your would hotter with some rims
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think you need to get the smoked color projectors.


----------

